# Opinions About Merhow Trailers



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I do not have one but every one that I have talked to that does own one loves it. I have been in a few and they seem very good. My trailer dealer, he has been in the business for over 30 years speaks highly of them and sells them.


----------

